

Ask HN: Google Glass and finding missing people - doubleO

I've recently been interested in Google Glass and wondering whether it'll be widely adopted or not. Besides it's obvious applications, do you think it might be useful for finding kidnapped or missing individuals? This could be in form of an app that has access to some database that constantly scans in the background. It'll be up to the user to decide whether or not to turn it on as they go about their daily activities.How feasible or ridiculous is that?<p>Thanks.
======
caffeinewriter
It doesn't seem too far off from distributed volunteer computing like BOINC or
Folding@Home. It'd be interesting, but I'm sure people would gripe about
privacy.

------
melkisch
The same could apply to convicted people. As Caffeinewriter says, privacy
issues are huge.

~~~
caffeinewriter
If you give a man a match, he may start a fire, cook food, and feed the
hungry, or he may burn down every house in a five mile radius. Everyone will
point the finger at what might happen. So as cool as this is, I bet it could
lead to some serious legal issues.

